# How much to feed an 8 week old Golden puppy?



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Our breeder sent us home with the slow growth plan. Jaro was the smallest in the April 2010 puppies until he was about 10 or 11 months when he caught up. 
slowgrow


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to know too. We feed our 8 week old 3x a day, but she only ends up eating about a cup a day. Is that normal?


----------

